# Finding my photography style



## dylan82 (Oct 3, 2019)

It has taken me quite a long time to find a photography style I like, and recently came across this photo by a photographer Sam Daemeshek. I have the basics down on lightroom though, this has really been unachievable.

Is this photo all about shooting in a certain condition, and how are these tones and colours achieved?
Would this be classed as a film look, or taken with film to achieve these tones?

Thanks

Image removed. Please do not post photos for which you do not have cooyright or permission. You may post a link.


----------



## Designer (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks like the model's natural color to me.


----------



## pocketshaver (Oct 13, 2019)

natural skin color of model is a given.

However looking at it CLOSELY, it looks like a photo form a national geographic pre 1990, so ill have to guess and say film.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 13, 2019)

Is the photo one you have taken?

If not it is against the forum rules to post someone else's image without their consent.

As for the photo. Looks like a normal natural light shoot.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2019)

It looks like it was shot on digital, at least to me. Just about any look can be created in Lightroom or Photoshop by adjusting white balance,saturation, curves, highlights and shadows, and a host of other things.

Avoiding oversaturation and in general avoiding the temptation to go crazy with color intensity is the key to giving this type of look, in my opinion.

As far as the lighting goes it looks like plenty of reflector fill has been used in outdoor afternoon daylight , with the sky probably overcast. The lack of really crisp edges to the Shadows is what makes me think this was overcast sunlight,with plenty of reflector fill.


----------



## dennyr (Oct 14, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> natural skin color of model is a given.
> 
> However looking at it CLOSELY, it looks like a photo form a national geographic pre 1990, so ill have to guess and say film.


Her bra, pantries, tattoo and Green Marlboro do not look like Anything i saw within 10 years of 1980.....


----------



## pocketshaver (Oct 14, 2019)

Look at the graininess, its very reminiscent of the film photography that was printed in national geographic before 1990. In 1990 they went rather glossy with photos and lost the pleasant grain in the images.

But don't forget, National Geographic was still publishing photos of naked children past 2001


----------

